
Show HN: Gorgonia – primitives for building neural networks in Go (like Theano) - chewxy
https://github.com/chewxy/gorgonia?hn=1
======
chewxy
I also documented some of the quirks and outlined the release in my blog:
[http://blog.chewxy.com/2016/09/19/gorgonia/](http://blog.chewxy.com/2016/09/19/gorgonia/)

I'd love some feedback on Gorgonia - did I just waste my time writing it when
Theano/TF would have sufficed?

